

Our app for reliable train connections won the first German Railways Hackathon - orless
https://medium.com/@highsource/reliable-train-connections-app-wins-the-first-deutsche-bahn-hackathon-3419ef275bfc

======
orless
I recently took part in the "Open Data Train Challenge" Hackathon of the
Deutsche Bahn (German railway and transport giant). This was probably the
first Hackathon of this kind in Deutsche Bahn and definitely the first one for
me. Just like me a few other guys were there alone. Four of us formed the
"Team Blind" date.

Over the next 18 hours we've implemented from scratch an app which adds train
delay statistics into the travel information. So that the passenger could see,
which of the proposed connections have a (statistical) chance of failure.

Our app won the "Public Choice" (one of the two main prizes) and the "Biggest
Business Potential" awards.

